# fisher mm to newer S10



## tlhodeck (Sep 11, 2003)

Hello everyone. I am glad I found this site! I am a casual plower.I do my own property and a couple of my rental units. I have a Fisher Minute Mount on an 89 Chevy S10 I want to buy a newer S10 (zr2) and reuse all the parts of the plow. How new can I go and still use the same light harness? I looked under a newer than 94 and the frame measured the same width. Also are all zr2's limited slip rears? Thanks in advance! 
TLH


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Welcome to Plowsite :waving: 

There is a difference in the ZR2 frames that affects the plow mounting,I'm just not familiar with what exactly the difference is,or if you could make yours fit with some minor modifications.

Most of the ZR2's I have seen have all been limited slip rears.I would assume it must be standard on that package.

I'm sure someone will be along to explain the differences in the ZR2 plow mounting.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Some of the difference in height of the ZR2 comes from different frame and fron diff, suspension mounting. This makeswapping plows over difficult. Your best bet is to shoot over to the Fisher site and check their mounting and selection guides.


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

i talked to meyers dealer today i know i know meyers wtf?anyway they told me the last year they(meyers)made a plow for s10 was in 94 this is because chevy doent build the s10 for plowing so meyers doesnt want the liability they did say they could sell a 94 or under but they wont do the install i hope i shed some light for you. they also said check out fisher they think they offer something this of course is if you decide to go with a new set up


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

A plow off of that truck will fit on your newer one with very little changes.

I put the plow(western unimount) from my 87 s-10 blazer onto my 1997 ZR2 and had to change the light plugs on the harness and modify the truck mount to clear the oil filter, other then that it was pretty much a bolt on. 

Took me maybe 3 -4 hours total to remove it from one truck and put on the other.

Dan


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I put a fisher MM off my 84 S10 onto a 95 s10 blazer. I know the zr2 is slightly different,ill tell you this you will need to modfy the mounts,if your not good with a welder,buy the mounts from fisher.The mounts needto come forward about 6" on the frame of the truck in my case.But I modified my mounts,they were originally off a toyota.The front bumper on the newer style s10 was the problem,it sat forward on the frame 6",where the 93 and older ones sat right on the frame flush.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

i talked to a western dealer when i was looking last year about s-10 plows. they said that they domt sell a plow for the s-10 because the regular full metal plow weighs to mutch for the gvw on the vehical. but that is if you put some kind of ballast (ie sand) in the bed.


----------

